
What the heck is JWT anyway? - siwalik
https://dev.to/siwalik/what-the-heck-is-jwt-anyway--47hg
======
rs86
How secure are cookies against MITM?

~~~
zzzzzzzza
They should be secure as long as you're using tls?

